

Show HN: Create pretty charts on the web directly from excel - mmac
http://excharts.com/

======
deyan
I am potentially interested in this product, but I couldn't help but have a
negative reaction to the bare bones website that is currently up. I understand
that entrepreneurs need to build MVPs, etc. but a screen with two very small
(i.e. unreadable) images and basically no information whatsoever is just
frustrating. I hope that feedback helps to make a more informative page.

~~~
thejosh
Agreed, a landing page with 2 images isn't exactly a "show HN" worthy news
item.

------
albahk
Would like to use something like this to create charts from Excel and put them
on our Intranet without my data ever leaving our network. Is this a use case
you would support?

